# IBS vs. Food poisoning



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I felt good for many weeks but today I was hit with diarrhia 4 times in a row. First there was a perfectly normal bm but I felt nauseas during that bm which does happen sometimes. Than all of a sudden a rush of watery diarrhia. This happened a another 3 times withing a few hour. Usually I have maybe one watery d every 2-3 months but just once not 4 in a row. I feel also a bit nauseas which feel better at times and than gets worse again. Does this sound like Food poisonig ? I don't have a temperature ( it's 98.7). On Saturday evening my husband felt kind of sick because he had to run twice to the bathroom for diarrhia and he felt kind of nauseas. We ate the same thing which was Turkey with some side dishes. If it's food poisoning is it possible to be sick two days later than my husband ? Or is this just a bad IBS flare up. What does it sound like to you guys ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well there is a few days before food poisoning hits, but that sounds more like a virus, but still not really quite enough diarrhea the way I've always had a virus or food poisoning hit. (he got it somewhere then passed it to you, more than you ate the same thing as usually it isn't the food you just ate that gave you the food poisoning anyway, it takes a bit to get going).Usually I have diarrhea every 30-60 minutes for 12 hours to several days, not 4 BM's and it is over. 12-36 hours is typical of when I get a virus. 2-10 days is more what I've had when I've had food poisoning. (although it slows down after a couple of days as long as I don't eat too much)Lack of fever makes it sound more like a bad IBS bout than a virus or bacteria.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

hasenfuss said:


> On Saturday evening my husband felt kind of sick because he had to run twice to the bathroom for diarrhia and he felt kind of nauseas. We ate the same thing which was Turkey with some side dishes. If it's food poisoning is it possible to be sick two days later than my husband ?


YESUndercooked chicken and turkey are very risky. Where did you eat this food and what was on the side dishes?


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i've had food poisoning.............it usually hits within 6hrs or so & can cause D & throwing up to beat the band............it can b violent...........


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Yesterday I had a more normal stool again, even a little pellet like and today none so far. No diarrhia all of a sudden but no appetite at all and abdominal discomfort in the left side. Can I assume that this is more likely IBS than food poisoning or stomache flu ????I was eating with a normal appetite and no bowl issues for over a months and now this again !


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

hasenfuss said:


> Can I assume that this is more likely IBS than food poisoning or stomache flu ????


Your subconscious mind is very good at depositing pain in areas of your body that YOU think are suspect. So, it may have begun as food poisoning, but obsessing over it triggered your subconscious mind to use it as a weak point in your body, and consequently as a repository for pain.By reversing your thought processes to POSITIVE, I believe you can turn this around quickly. Some tips appear in my recovery story.


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for all you replies. Still no appetite and again one mushy stool today. Is this the usual IBS because I felt great for weeks ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One mushy stool a day is typical of fairly mild IBS. IBS can come and go and getting all anxious is one thing that will make it act up.IBS is chronic so that means lasts a long time. It isn't a happens for a week or two once and goes away forever kind of thing. It may go into remission, but it will often come back. Especially during things like the holidays when you get off schedule or eat differently.


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

It's probably the IBS again but what drives me crazy is the constant discomfort even though I had just one mushy/loose stool yesterday. Also, I really liked it when my appetite came back and I could really enjoy food again. Now that's all gone again and who knows for how long. It really has a mind of it's own ! I just don't understand that I get so worked up when I have diarrhia especially the watery kind. It freaks me out and I am thinking of the worst diseases again. Than the whole vasovagal reaction from having a bm which comes on sometimes is also horrible. Not a great way to start a new year.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you getting any treatment for the anxiety (getting all worked up) over symptoms. Try to remember pretty much every disease/disorder (heck even healthy life) has symptoms. It really isn't true that only things that will kill you have symptoms, or that things that will kill you have annoying symptoms where less dangerous things have mild symptoms that don't bother anyone.Often the less dangerous something is the more obnoxious the symptoms are. Getting all worked up will make everything worse, and being worked up by itself may kill your appetite all by itself.


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I am taking anxiety pills when I feel very anxious, but they make me very tired and slow for at least 2 days. Anxiety seems very hard to treat. I l also take Celexa. Not sure if it's helping because when I don't have symptoms I don't feel anxious. When the symptoms start I start to feel scared.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Any chance of being able to see a therapist?


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

My insurance doesn't cover a therapist. Only every 5 weeks it's possible to see somebody which I did already.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried any of the self help books that have a lot of the CBT exercises in them you can do at home (or if you are lucky you might be able to find a local group therapy that is a lot cheaper, sometimes universities will have groups to train students, so you have a professor overseeing it, but they tend to cost a lot less).I really think the freaking out is probably a lot more serious than the symptoms.


----------

